# An article featuring a forum member... Yours Truly!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You're famous! congrats.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG orvis1...nice to see UWNrs getting recognized for enjoying their passions.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, nice catch! All of them!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I only contributed pics 18-21 I think 4 in total. The rest were caught by the author on his recent trip up there he has a video on you tube you can watch about the trip:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty cool orvis1...pretty cool!

Nothing meant against you.....but I sure hope that video is not one the DWR teaches people how to handle fish... :roll:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish Craig. You're getting close to that goal of yours! Well done!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fine work Mr. Pea****!


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

That was great! I haven"t been to Boulder Mtn. yet. I plan on getting there soon. Hopefully next summer.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Is this the one?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nothing meant against you.....but I sure hope that video is not one the DWR teaches people how to handle fish... :roll:


ugh....

why not?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing meant against you.....but I sure hope that video is not one the DWR teaches people how to handle fish... :roll:
> ...


It turns out we were on the MTN the same weekend that video was shot but I was not on the trip in the video. They just interviewed me for the article and asked for a couple of pics.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing meant against you.....but I sure hope that video is not one the DWR teaches people how to handle fish... :roll:
> ...


ugh......gloves, dropping the fish, out of the water a little too long, throwing the fish back in the drink. He is not showing proper release for a trout. You ought to know better than that PBH.....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looked like at least an 8 out of a 10 on the release- not much for difficulty- looked like a decent fryer to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neato Craig; good job.


----------

